

Show HN: Gmelius for Inbox by Gmail (Beta) - xpressyoo
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gmelius-for-google-inbox/dlbjhjnahgmigifoggidegpakbcjomgg
This is a very early version of Gmelius for Google Inbox, currently available as a Chrome extension. Feel free to share your suggestions and feedback in the comments. Thanks in advance.
======
xpressyoo
This is an early (beta) version of Gmelius for Google Inbox, currently
available as a Chrome extension. Feel free to share your suggestions and
feedback. Thanks in advance!

